# Win32 error code returned by print processor 5(0x5)



## 33boston (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi. Running a W2k SP4 AD server that is also the print server. I've come across a problem that seems to be very intermittent. The problem is that different users will try to print to a networked printer and recieve a "print succesful" message but nothing prints. In the Event Viewer an error message is created 

Event ID: 61
.doc failed to print 
Win32 error code returned by print processor 5(0x5)

The one thing I've noticed is that it happens with our HP Dj 5850 printers and users with XP sp2 

I've looked everywhere and can't find a resolution to this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

